# Camphor trees



## WTARAK (Jul 22, 2001)

Does anyone have camphor trees in their landscape? If so, are they an evergreen, do they loose few leaves all year long, or drop them all and become bare in the fall? I want to plant one on each side of the fish pond I am planning to make in the front yard and give the fish good shade in the process.
Please e-mail me at WTARAK @aol.com thanks


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 22, 2001)

Camphor trees are kinda messy trees. The berries stain concrete, etc. They are not freeze hardy, and deadwood snaps out quite easily. As for leaves, the majority of leaf drop is in the spring when new growth pushes off old leaves, but they drop some leaves year around. If you don't get freezing temps in your area, they aren't bad trees overall, as long as they aren't over anything that can be stained (cars, decks, shingles, etc.).


----------



## WTARAK (Jul 23, 2001)

*Hi, its me again, about Camphor trees*

Brian,
Thanks for answering my post. Do you know a lot about different kinds of evergreen trees? If so, can you give me some ideas of what would be good shade trees, one being on two sides of a fish pond we are building?
Thanks again, Tara


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 23, 2001)

see below (oops)


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 23, 2001)

There are dozens that would do well, depending on what you like. I'm not very familiar with Californias climate zones, all I know is that they vary tremendously. Sonny lives in Cal and is familiar with the climate zones there better than me.
I'm rather partial to oaks though.  Cedars are nice too.


----------

